# SHOCKING Vigilantism



## Big Don (Oct 16, 2010)

*There just might be a bunch of flamingos that show up in your yard overnight*



  Submitted by KATU Communities Staff 
KATU EXCERPT:

 Friday,  October 15th, 3:38 pm

         Families in Washougal may be waking up to a yard full of pink flamingos between now and Nov. 23.
 That's because Washougal High School Grad Night Parents are trying a new fund-raiser this year.
 The flock of roosting flamingos can be removed at no charge within 48  hours, however, recipients can also request a yard for the birds to  migrate to next. For a suggested donation of $20, the Grad Night parents  will move the flamingos to the yard of your choice -- perhaps an  unsuspecting friend or neighbor.


----------

